# Aufname mit VST Drums



## KCobain (15. Januar 2005)

Also ich habe Cubase SX
und nehme darüber meine E-gitarre und die Vocals über den Line IN auf.
Jetzt möchte ich aber mit dem Midi Keyboard noch ein gutes schlagzeug einfügen

Kann mir jemand ein gutes VST Schlagzeug empfehlen was wirklich gut klingt?


----------



## chmee (15. Januar 2005)

Versuchs mal mit den Wizoo Drum Kits oder
dem Drumkit im Edirol SuperQuartet.

Das Schöne an denen ist, dass sie gelayer´t sind und Ready-To-Use.

mfg


----------



## KCobain (15. Januar 2005)

wow das von edirol auf der HP klingt suuper

danke.

vielleicht kennt noch jemand ein gutes buch für Cubase SX, da ich da noch viel zum dazulernen bräuchte, wie man mit der quantisierung usw umgeht. damit das am ende alles passt.


----------



## chmee (17. Januar 2005)

Ein Buch kann ich Dir nicht empfehlen, aber das mit der Quantisierung zB ist n recht einfaches
Dingens.. Wenn Du die Noten von Hand setzt, ist das mit dem Quantizing sowieso fast
überflüssig. Und auf Audio-Aufnahmen kannst Du es eh nicht benutzen.....Soweit mein
vielleicht antiquierter  Wissensstand.

mfg


----------

